# Extreme Fighting Challenge 7



## ace (Mar 6, 2004)

On March 5th I steped Back in The Cadge  This Time for The
EFC Light Weight Titel Belt. I won at 1:55 in the 1st Round.

With An Armlock This Brings My MMA Record to 3 - 0

I want To Thank My Wife Ellen for her Love & Support
I deicate this Fight to Her, I would Also Like To Thank Jdenz,Old Tiger
Chirs Cala My whole Familia, For there love & Support.
Bo Kimly & Promowest for giving Me My shot at the Titel & in the Cadge.

I plan to take a little Time off But This is Just The Begining.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 7, 2004)

Good job!   :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 7, 2004)

Primo, When do you defend you title?

BTW Congratulations


----------



## ace (Mar 7, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Primo, When do you defend you title?
> 
> BTW Congratulations


Thank U Rich
In about 2 or 3 months we will see i will let U know


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 9, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> On March 5th I steped Back in The Cadge  This Time for The
> EFC Light Weight Titel Belt. I won at 1:55 in the 1st Round.
> 
> With An Armlock This Brings My MMA Record to 3 - 0
> ...



Damn bro, I'm jealous! All I can think besides congratulating you is I'm jealous.  :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 9, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## f.m.a.c.student (Mar 9, 2004)

wow that is awesome keep us posted


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 22, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> On March 5th I steped Back in The Cadge  This Time for The
> EFC Light Weight Titel Belt. I won at 1:55 in the 1st Round.
> 
> With An Armlock This Brings My MMA Record to 3 - 0
> ...



Do you compete at NAGA Championships?  :asian:


----------



## ace (Mar 22, 2004)

akja said:
			
		

> Do you compete at NAGA Championships?  :asian:


Not Yet for Me Jdenz My training Partner 
won 1 of there Turnaments a while back I my self have never mayed the 
Trip to NJ I would Like to it sounds Like fun.

I have Competed for the United States Ju Jitsu Federation(19-4) Striking,Grappling & Submissons - 2 Nationals, 2 N.Y.State, 3 N.Y. Opean
2001 Best Tecnique Award,2001 North American Ju Jitsu Champion, 1 Bronze & 1 Silver 

Joslyins Canadian Grappling Championships (6-2) 4 By Submissons 1 on Points
& 2 Lost on Points 3 Turnaments 1 Titel belt & 1 Bronze Metal

Combat Zone & Extreme Fighting Challege for MMA (3-0) 2 Trophy's & A Titel Belt EFC,,,, My 1st Fight i won with a Leg Lock  (heelhook/kneebar,Combat Zone)
My 2nd was by Punches in the 2nd Round while in the Rear Mount & the 3rd Was By an Armlock

From What I've heard NAGA runs a realy Good Event & i would be honord
To test my self there but only Time Will tell. To Date I have not been
Tapped in Competion I have only Lost to points,But anything can Happen.
Right now Im enjoying MMA artyon:


----------



## JDenz (Apr 15, 2004)

lol I am going to be your gate keeper Primo lol make em go through me first lol


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 28, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> On March 5th I steped Back in The Cadge This Time for The
> EFC Light Weight Titel Belt. I won at 1:55 in the 1st Round.
> 
> With An Armlock This Brings My MMA Record to 3 - 0
> ...


Congratulations. How old are you and what is the youngest age you can be to compete?


----------



## ace (Jun 28, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> Congratulations. How old are you and what is the youngest age you can be to compete?



I am 29 My b > day is 03>17>75  
18 is the min.  since both my fights this year were before
03>17>04 I was 28 My 1st fight MMA Styel was in 02 I had just turned 27


----------

